# Auto Detox photo comp shoot out



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

After a little conflab we decided the best way to settle this would be to have a straight shoot out to decide the tie. Vote for the pic which best represents the breif which was Silhouette. I have limited the voting to 4 days. May the best man win:thumb:

1.







2.







Spitfire, Maxtor and Auto Detox.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's the spirit. Keep them coming folks:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I voted 2 - I think i like trees lol


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Quick bump guys. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Still bloomin' tight!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lloydy's for me


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This is tighter than two coats of paint! 

More votes please. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

wow this is closer than a very close thing ! 

Keep the votes coming guys :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

shameless bump


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

For me No.1 fits the breif better, the other is good but more of a shadow...


So 1 for me 


Good luck


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

A210 AMG said:


> For me No.1 fits the breif better, the other is good but more of a shadow...


The tree was meant to be the sillhouette to fit the theme :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

20 V's 21 at this point. :doublesho

More votes please. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

21/22

i chose 2, nothing at all wrong with the rowing photo, its really good and a rare thing to be able to photograph, both of u, good luck


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

My vote has just took it to 23/23.

Good luck to both, not surprised it's so close as they are both good pics but the row boat just edged it for me.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

24-26 and five minutes to go:doublesho


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

spitfire said:


> 24-26 and five minutes to go:doublesho


Closes on the 8th according to the title?
Your just getting over excited at the success of this comp, same as the rest of us


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> Closes on the 8th according to the title?
> Your just getting over excited at the success of this comp, same as the rest of us


It's these damn shifts of mine. I thought this was Sunday lol

Well it is Sunday now but I thought it was Sunday midnight:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Voted


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Lloydy's running away with it!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

tom_painter85 said:


> Lloydy's running away with it!


More of a crawl, it's that tight.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This poll will close on 08-02-2010 at 12:18 AM!

Ok,Ok, I know it's a shameless bump.....but it's still very close guys!


Maxtor.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

^^ not long to go now^^


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like we have a winner.
Congrats to the winner.
Both worthy adversaries for the comp. Now I have my camera back I'm looking forward to the next one.

Thanks Spitfire, Maxtor and Auto Detox for all your efforts.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

This comp' was awesome thanks to everyone for getting involved  also to Maxtor & Spitfire to for organising it, cheers guys :thumb:

If the winner can send me their details I will get the prize sent out to you asap

Thanks again for all the interest, I look forward to the next one

Baz


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just a quick one again to say thanks to the guys for running the comp - really good to see so many people getting in on this!

And that I preferred Lloyd's photo all along! :thumb:

Well done mate!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats lloydy! 

cheers to auto-detox for the sponsoring and Maxtor & Spitfire for organising it :thumb:

bring on the next one! 

drew


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I never expected this! Thanks to everyone who voted, it was a very close contest as all of the photos were spectacular.Thanks to Maxtor & Spitfire for organising it and Auto Detox too!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thankyou to all who entered. It was a close competition throughout.:thumb: The standard was very high Thanks to Auto Detox for sponsoring this and Maxtor for the fresh impetous.

Weldone everyone.:wave:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done Lloyd (my Wife said it was a winner all along  ) A very high standard from the others though.:thumb:

Thanks to Spitfire and Auto Detox. The "shoot out" poll alone had over 500 page views! :thumb:


We will have to get our thinking caps on for the next one. :devil::lol:


Maxtor.

P.S Sorry for all the bump posts, we need to keep this alive if we want it to continue.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank god thats over! The box has been ready to go for ages
Well done Lloyd, you will have incoming after tomorrow...


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Whens the next competition going to begin then?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pieface876 said:


> Whens the next competition going to begin then?


Give us a chance to catch our breath, then we'll think of the next theme.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Give us a chance to catch our breath, then we'll think of the next theme.


Alcohol? :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My prizes arrived 2 days ago, thanks! :thumb:

I needed a new wheel cleaner, too.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> My prizes arrived 2 days ago, thanks! :thumb:
> 
> I needed a new wheel cleaner, too.


Excellent news ! Glad the price will come in handy, now just have to think of a new one for the next comp' 

Thanks 
Baz


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Excellent news ! Glad the price will come in handy, now just have to think of a new one for the next comp'
> 
> Thanks
> Baz


Look out for the next comp. Either myself or Maxtor will get it posted up today.


----------

